# Blackberry has gone to Watership Down



## Hazel-rah (Jul 15, 2007)

Last Monday after a brave fight I lost my lovely Blackberry bunny, he seemed to improve a little but I had to make that awful decision when it became apparent he had neurologigal damage.

His buddy is missing him so loads of cuddles and love going her way, I know it's something that will always happen but it doesn't make it any easier when they leave you.

I hope he'll be starting his new adventure in the safe haven of the Down and will be forever safe, bless you bun and I will always have a place in my heart for you little man. xx


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 15, 2007)

:sad:Im so sorry

Binky free little Blackberry 

x 

x x 

x x x 

x x x x 

x x x x x


----------



## ellissian (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm sorry too, I know how hard it is.  

Binkie free Blackberry.


----------



## bat42072 (Jul 15, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss... RIP Blackberry...

Becky


----------



## Greta (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Binkie free, Blackberry urplepansy: :rainbow: urplepansy:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 16, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this :cry2

ink iris:

Binky free Blackberry :rainbow:


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 1, 2007)

Binky free Blackberry.:bigtears:


----------

